# Water



## kyliejo (May 14, 2018)

Hey all, I’m sure I’m getting annoying at this point, but I was wondering if anyone has any ideas on waterers that might not spill as much. I got home this morning and my poor girls shavings were completely soaked!!! Not happy babies.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

You're not annoying! I put the water up on a book with a paper towel on it. Keeps most of the shavings out and the water in.


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

For chicks, I put waterers in the corners of the brooder. I block it up using a piece of 2x4 or 4x4 piece of wood as they grow. To prevent them from overturning the waterer I use clothesline wrapped around the top of the waterer and tied off to the brooder. There's no way they can knock it down causing a mess, which they are experts at doing.

They love climbing on top of feeders and pooping in their food. I block the feeders up like the waterers. I use empty paper towel rolls with clothesline running through them tied off to the brooder, the rolls are placed on the backside of the feeder preventing them from jumping up on the feeder.
Well, with this new group of brat chicks, they managed to climb up on the rolls and continue pooping everywhere. So I went vertical with the paper towel rolls. I had to cut them in half, then using clothesline to leave them dangling over the feeder. It worked perfectly.
You can tell I like using clothesline. It's inexpensive and lasts practically forever.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Funny, my last batch of 6 Polish as chicks never dropped any food at all. Born neatnics! Not to mention the 5 girls are the most affectionate bunch I've had.


----------



## boskelli1571 (Oct 30, 2017)

My Bredas are good with the food container, not so much with water - shavings, poop, food - everything goes in!
Will be changing them up to a 'big girls' waterer today - more room for mess 
I tend to raise the waterer up on a large block of wood to try to cut down on the fouling of water, not helping with this bunch.
ME - these Breda chicks are without doubt have the best temperament.


----------



## jthornton (May 16, 2018)

Vertical nipple water buckets are my favorite. That's an old photo I now have landscaping blocks around it with pea gravel under the bucket so no muddy mess. I even use a vertical nipple in a 2" pvc pipe for the chicks.

JT


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Your setup looks real nice! That water tower is cute.


----------



## jthornton (May 16, 2018)

In the winter time I use a double bottom with insulation and a 250 watt submersible heater, tested good down to 0°F. The box is to keep the bucket clean. The plywood keeps the chickens off the water bucket.

JT


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

Sue thats definitely genetics then if they are much more friendly. That is awesome news!!


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Yea I have the most docile group of Polish, my last 6. One needs to be held for a minute before she'll go roost. Silly bird!


----------



## Artemis_MA (Apr 20, 2014)

jthorton, your images are so very helpful! thanks!


----------



## jthornton (May 16, 2018)

Artemis_MA said:


> jthorton, your images are so very helpful! thanks!


Your welcome. Here is one of the water tube in the brooder. As they grow I loosen the hose clamp and raise the water tube up.

JT


----------



## minicoopers (May 22, 2018)

Hi - do you put feed and water in the coop or is it only outside? I'm getting a coop later this week and tight now, they have access to food/water all the time.


----------



## boskelli1571 (Oct 30, 2017)

minicoopers said:


> Hi - do you put feed and water in the coop or is it only outside? I'm getting a coop later this week and tight now, they have access to food/water all the time.


I always keep the water outside the coop otherwise they will bump and spill or it will leak into the bedding. Damp bedding = respiratory problems. They will be fine overnight w/o it as long as you get them up and out in the morning


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

In the cold months,really cold/snowy months,I keep both in the coop because they spend more time in there.The rest of the year,it's outside in the front yard because they spend more time there but June-Sept I keep water in the coop because it gets really warm in there.Plus,moving the food/water sources helps in rodent control by removing their food/water sources,too.When I move them,I put poison down where it was and that's the rodents' new food source.........


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

boskelli1571 said:


> I always keep the water outside the coop otherwise they will bump and spill or it will leak into the bedding. Damp bedding = respiratory problems. They will be fine overnight w/o it as long as you get them up and out in the morning


I cover up all my feeders at around 5pm. And have bait stations. It really makes a difference to have no grain available at night including spillage.


----------



## Sylie (May 4, 2018)

jthornton said:


> Vertical nipple water buckets are my favorite. That's an old photo I now have landscaping blocks around it with pea gravel under the bucket so no muddy mess. I even use a vertical nipple in a 2" pvc pipe for the chicks.
> 
> JT


My chickens don't understand the nipple waterer, they peck and then watch the drop fall and hit the floor repeatedly, it's just a messy toy. I tried taking out their regular water bowl and leaving them to figure it out but after 2 days of not drinking, they were not in great shape so I gave them their water bowl back and they drank the whole thing in a matter of minutes. My ducks would have nothing to do with it, period. They would drink from the swimming pool and then refused to eat because they had no water to wash it down with.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

I think that successful water nipple drinking starts very early.


----------



## Sylie (May 4, 2018)

seminolewind said:


> I think that successful water nipple drinking starts very early.


probably so, next time I get chickens () maybe I'll start them off with something like that


----------



## boskelli1571 (Oct 30, 2017)

seminolewind said:


> I think that successful water nipple drinking starts very early.


I tend to agree. I bought drinking cups, set it all up etc. They drink from the cups but have no clue how to refill them - I have shown them several times, but I think they assume that's what I'm there for......


----------

